# Deer Suggestion!! Anyone?



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Well, I just got my hunting safety course done and just got my first deer tag and i was soo exciting but at the same time. I found out I am preg. So anyone suggestion what i should do??? I am not sure if theres any woman who still hunting during preg?? for Deer??? any suggestion??
Thanx


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

you might as well start your child off early and hunt!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Dakota Lady
Congrats on both the hunters safety course and the first tag !!! I am assuming around opener you will be about 6 months into your pregnancy since you just found out..... With that another congrats !!!

Pending on where you were planning on hunting and what you have available in the unit you applied for I would pick a place where you can sit and watch for deer moving the last hour of daylight instead over stressing yourself on long drives. If you are going to be on drives go for being one of the posters.

Enjoy the season, enjoy your time outdoors and make the best of a great situation. Good luck !!!


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Okay, the area i have selected are 3b3. If i remember. So I will have to find some place where i can sit down and do that. Thanks for the suggestion. i am only about 3 to 4 months preg along. u are close enough. LOL!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey, Congrats! I would say if you trust the area you hunt in, there would be no problem hunting while pregnant. I on the other hand, like to be able to move fast-as far as hitting the ground goes, just because of the people I hunt with. So it wouldn't be an option for me. Do you plan on hunting from a stand or walking? I know I sure as heck would not have the energy to go busting down cattails while pregnant, I struggled enough pre-pregnancy!


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

Well, I talked to my parnter and we thought it would be good if we study where the deer comes and goes. Then we would set up a spot where we can stay low till the deer come. That way I dont have to walk. He is too worry about having to walking on terrians. Speically when i have a bad knee. So thought we would just find a spot sit down and stay low just hope that we would get a doe. I only have one tag to start with. So that wouldnt hurt if i didnt get any better than ending up with 3 tags and get nothing.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

I shot my first doe in a field walking, then my first buck in a tree stand. I had a good time hunting both ways, always fun to experience different ways! Good luck!


----------



## harropk (Sep 13, 2007)

I am going to play the devil's advocate now. Not because I want to, but because I feel I need to. While in the womb, your child is surrounded by amniotic fluid... this fluid can actually magnify the noise from a weapon being fired and damage the fetus' developing ears. Sound also travels faster through liquid. My advice...stay home and go next year when your not pregnant.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

you might be right about the sound traveling through water faster but is there any studies to back up your claim about the fact she will be fully clothed "I hope" with warm thick clothing not to mention its not straight fluind... you have layers of skin, organs, and yes body fat... I say go for it and have a great time


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

hmm. thanks for ur concerning. i already spoke to my baby s dr and she said that i can go ahead hunting it wont hurt until when the belly is too big to deal with. She has known some preg women who still go huntin and had no problem. as long as its small fetus and few months not when the belly is huge round like a watermellon LOL!! so i will plan to still go hunting till maybe end of Nov is when i will stop. I will also dress warm and be wise. if i feel unsafe i will not risk it. Just play smart.
Thanks!!


----------



## johnrotten (Aug 6, 2007)

i just want to say to you lady gongrats, second ima father of a 7 month old born back in january,third and final just make sure you bring lots to eat and deffinetly bring plenty to drink. Dont need the three of you get hungry and or thirsty. Well good luck on t he hunt and good lucky on the baby do you know if it is a boy or gurl.........good luck


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am not sure how you hunt, but I would avoid hunting from a tree stand. Eliminate any possibility of falling out of a stand.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

that I would say is good advise.... not that a tree stand is bad but why risk it.... not only that but you might get a better shot from the ground.... and even if you dont actually get anything dont worry.... its the fact you got to get out there.... it took me three years to get my first deer.... I still got the tags as a momento..... just have fun


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

ummmm....tree stand..... *look around* there isnt any good tree around where my tag locate for..... cuz its all farmland with small tree or thin or none. LOL!! yea, i am not plannin to use tree stand, it will be too much trouble to try climb up and down might miss a step. That would be bad. we already had planned for ground hunt. So if i didnt get a deer thats ok. Theres alway be next year, 2 years, 3 years. Definitly will bring alot drink and snacking. my man would teasin me, " are u trying to have baby while hunting" I told him born to be hunter!! He laughed. I told him that if i go labor while go on geese hunting, he can delievery the baby while i shoot some geese laying down LOL!! he said yea right!!!! Its a silly things to do cuz we have heard that women get all emotion when baby is being born or going on labor that men would be too afraid to get too close to the lady. So i thought maybe shooting some round while givin birth might help. LOL!!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

your not haveing those braxton hicks right now are you.... might wanna proof read your post... I get the jist of it but man is it a little tough to read


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

No LOL, I think i am having some kind of virus called "hunting Fever"!!! ever heard of that??? LOL Just having so much going on my mind and going too fast which i couldnt keep up with. All I am thinking of " Hunting Season!!"


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

sweet... now thats a woman :strapped:


----------



## Dakota Lady (May 29, 2007)

HEHEH!! LOL!!! 

Before i forget to mention one thing, I was wondering why is left handed gun cost more than right handed guns???


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

How pregnant will you be?

If it's 6 weeks, that's one thing. If it's 9 1/2 months....you might want to stay inside.

My ex-gf's cousins both shot black bears last year. One was like 8 months pregnant.

So go for it. If your later in your pregnancy, just take extra precautions, and hopefully have someone hunt with you or nearby.

On your question about if left hand guns are more expensive then rights.....I have no clue. But I can tell you they will probably be harder to find. However, what's good for you is that many more gun companies are making left handed guns then ever before.

Good luck deer hunting.

:sniper:


----------

